# what game are you looking forward to most..



## ShineGreymon (May 30, 2013)

..spanning from 2013-15

mine are

Arkham origins
GTA 6
Deadpool
Digimon world 3ds(if its gets regionized)
Fifa 14
Pokemon X/Y
Halo 5


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Ask me again after E3. I've always enjoyed the Killzone games so I'm kind of curious to see how Shadow Fall turns out, and I'm sure Halo 5 will be a good, but right now there isn't anything I'm actively waiting for. Bioshock Infinite was the last game that really had me counting the days until its release.

We're about to change console generations, so it'll probably be a while before things really pick up on the new platforms.


----------



## Pkfast (May 28, 2012)

ps3
dragon's crown
tales of xillia
gta5


pc 

state of decay (TBA)


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Destiny

Everyone's probably seen them already but I love the reveals and trailers for this game.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Right now, I'm mostly looking forward to hearing more about quite a few games.
Have an important purchasing decision to make in November, so need to find out more before then 

But Knack, Watch Dogs, The Witness, Rayman Legends, Beyond: Two Souls.. and I'm sure there'll be a long list of games announced at E3 that I'll have to check out as well.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Right now, the sims 4 and assassins creed black flag (?). I'm not "die-hard" excited, but they did catch my interest.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

THE LAST OF US
only 10 long days


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark Souls 2
Lost Planet 3
Deus Ex: The Fall


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Two of most anticipated for this year are The Last of Us and Beyond: Two Souls


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Rome TW 2 Hoping it's as good as the original and Med 2. Hopefully they finally managed to Improve the AI this time around. As well as being better than Empire and Shogun 2.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Dark Souls 2, Dragon's Crown, and Final Fantasy XIV: ARR right now. Also GTAV, but after playing Sleeping Dogs I'm afraid GTA may not live up to some of it's gameplay mechanics, like the melee combat, action hijacks and leveling up system.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

Crystalline said:


> Destiny
> 
> Everyone's probably seen them already but I love the reveals and trailers for this game.


this.
I think this game will be special.

Also anything on the battlefield franchise, especially for PC.


----------



## TSVM15 (Jun 4, 2013)

Black Flag, the Last of Us, Beyond - Two Souls, and Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD.
This list could get bigger after E3.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Mostly 3DS games at this moment in time. Right now it's Shin Megami Tensei IV, Mario and Luigi: Dream Team, Yoshi's Island 3 and Pokemon X and Y. Maybe A Link to the Past 2, but it just looks like a revamped version of the first game. Nothing terribly exciting to me. 

The only console game I'm really looking forward to is Metal Gear Solid V. I can't think of anything else right now that interests me, at least nothing that exists in some concrete form like The Last Guardian. Maybe it will change after the new announcements next week.

I was planning on buying a Wii U this year since a stream of games is going to come out during the holidays, but I think I'll just save for it for next year. I can't afford to keep obsessively spending my money on this stuff. Supposedly the deluxe version is going to get cut to $299 and the other one will be cancelled, which is what they probably should have done in the first place.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Didn't get announced and I am not even sure if it will ever get made, but I am waiting on Half-Life 3 or HL2: Episode 3! 

other than that, I am happy with the plethora of games that are already out there and waiting to get played.


----------



## scaredlittlemama (Jun 5, 2013)

Really looking forward to GT6. Can't wait to feel the improved physics.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm adding Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 to the list. That game looks pretty damn good, from what little gameplay I've seen of it at least. But they sure do know how to make awesome trailers. I still need to play the first game, however.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

So has anybody seen the response that The Last of Us is getting? I know the reviewing system is pretty much broken but even this is noticeable. 

Then again, I remember Uncharted 3 and GTA IV getting similar hype. Hopefully this game is great though.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

GTA 5 , Grand Theft Auto games rarely disappoint.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Pokemon, Bravely Default.


----------



## forgottensoul (May 23, 2013)

GTA 5 and State of decay when I get a xbox 360, hopefully soon


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

^State of Decay is surprisingly good. It would've been a huge hit if it was co-op though #missedopportunity

The Last of Us
GTA 5
Drive Club
Batman A Origins
Destiny


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Half-Life 3
Half-Life 3
Half-Life 3

It's gotta happen "soon" right? I'll be praying to Odin in the meantime! PLEASE MAKE HALF-LIFE 3 PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------

